# 1988 VW Cabriolet EV conversion!



## jadecruz78 (May 24, 2019)

Hey Guys, im brand new to the forum and am here seeking advice from any other DIY minded people. If you have any input or advice on my design please do not hesitate to point out flaw. All help is appreciated.
My intention is to gut my Cabriolet and mount and couple a JEGS 300 A, 170 V motor to my transmission.

Some details about my car:
automatic trans 
2,330 lbs unladen
no rust/frame damage
plenty of trunk space + i could remove the back seats for batt space

A few questions i have:
If i resorted to scraping motors instead of purchasing new what range of power would i require to make my car road worthy?
Will my automatic trans be a problem, if so how do i resolve this issue?
How much have others spent on converting their vehicles to electric?
Where does my hydraulic power steering fall into play?

once again any advice is welcome


----------

